# Strange Bedfellows !!



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

It`s so cute, one of the Polkadot Loaches I got from Pete has become buddies with a Kuhli. They`ve been sharring a ceramic cave for the past week. I love seeing their two little faces stuck out the front of the cave all snuggled up close.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

That's so precious! It's just adorable when two unlikely fish pair up. One of my mom's friends had this with two male bettas. I wish I could've seen that one. Do you have any pictures of the little lovebirds?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

One of your mom's friends kept two male bettas together and they didn't kill each other?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Aw, thats really sweet. Yeah, it would be cool to see a pic if you could get one!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I`m the worlds worse photographer but i`ll try to get a pic. I love showing off my babies.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh yea... pics!!! I just adore Kuhlis. Sounds really cute!


----------

